# age/length/weight chart ?



## jeramie85 (Jul 27, 2006)

could someone by any chance wright up or point me in the right direction
on a size/age/lenght chart for snakes/pythons

im more interested in bredlis diamonds coastals and jungles but all others are welcome as well as other people may be interested in knowing too

eg 6months old = hatchie = small length of 30cms large length of 60cms (should be no smaller than 30cms but not really bigger than 60cms) and whould way about .....grams/kilos

and then 

12months old = juvenille = small length of 60cms large length of 80 cms
should way about .... grams/kilos

so on and so on

and also any chance off adding some weights that they should be at different stages

as i cannot find this information so any help willl be appreciated 
im just trying to set up a growth chart sort of thing for at home so it does not have to be 100% accurate just more like a guidline for me so i can tell if the python is too small or big or even so that i can show my family so that they can see the changes it will be making

o and also i am aware that the information given is not accurate but it has been used as an example 


thanks in advanced
you can post it pm or email me at
jeramie(AT)iinet.net.au


----------



## pixie (Jul 27, 2006)

oooh, if this chart gets done i want one!!

sorry i cant help at all


----------



## trader (Jul 27, 2006)

jeramie85 said:


> could someone by any chance wright up or point me in the right direction
> on a size/age/lenght chart for snakes/pythons
> as i cannot find this information so any help willl be appreciated
> thanks in advanced you can post it pm or email me at
> jeramie(AT)iinet.net.au



The care sheet made with info from Rick Shine's "Size and Breeding Information for Australian Snakes" on the HerpShop web site may help you with the sizes, maybe not the weight. Click on the 'Links and caresheets' button on the left of the page.


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: age/length/weight chart ?*

thanks for that trader

ahh its good to hear im not the only person that is interested in it pixie


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: age/length/weight chart ?*

grrr same as what i keep finding 

took a look but ive already got that in a book i bought im more after something that goes from hatchie to adult with a small size to a large size for that age rather than one definate size (if you understand what i mean)


but thankyou trader


----------



## Davo66 (Jul 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: age/length/weight chart ?*

From what I have read there is so much variation when it comes to the growth rate of pythons. Food is a big decider but for what it is worth my male coastal was about 75cm at the 14 month mark then at the 24 month mark he was about 145cm. now at the 30 month mark he is 170cm. Don't know weights, never checked.

Not what you wanted but you might get something out of it.

Cheers,
Davo


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: age/length/weight chart ?*

thankyou davo for that info
i know that there is a large variation thats why im not after 1 definate size for a certain age as i seem to find everywhere

but this has given me a thought could people with pythons post what length they were at what ages that way i could look through them all and wright a chart up for me going by the information given also what breed they are


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Jul 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: age/length/weight chart ?*

Good luck mate, I have tried this twice before with no success, a couple of people posted some tid bits, but nothing worth getting to excited over.

I was greatful for those that did offer some info though.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 27, 2006)

Does this help?


----------



## Retic (Jul 27, 2006)

Greebo, that is really only minimum sizes those snakes are theoretically able to breed and have no cross reference to age. 
The question I'm afraid is akin to how long is a piece of string. Any given species can be as small or as big (within reason) as you want it to be. I have seen snakes the same age that vary by 50%. All you can really ask for is an average and even then how can it be assumed it is the true avaerage as even that would depend on the conditions the snakes was kept in.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry. I thought it might still be helpful.


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 27, 2006)

boa
you are right in a way in saying its like asking how long is a piece of string 
im after the within reason as to lengths 
and the averages im looking at working on are from people of this site 

greebo this does help 
but im also after the same information but at different stages of life any chance you would have this?
due to from what i can tell this is at the adult stage? let me know if im incorrect


----------



## Retic (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry it wasn't meant to sound like a criticism Greebo.  



Greebo said:


> Sorry. I thought it might still be helpful.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 27, 2006)

jeramie, good idea, i'd like to see this rough sizes thing done too.....

ive started a feeding chart, which tells me when and what she had to eat..... i'd like to also include a length bit, but how do you measure a snake reasonably accurately? they are never stretched out straight..... well mine isnt! lol


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 27, 2006)

well i can only suggest what i do and use some string along the side or top of the snake 

but this then becomes difficult with the 2 new additions that like to curl and strike if given the chance :lol:


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 27, 2006)

cool, will give that a shot tonight when i get her out..... last nights guestimate was 53cms.... lets see how close i get!


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 27, 2006)

will be good to see

anychance you could let me know what age and breed she is?

also another question at what age do they go from hatchie to juvenille as my male atherton jungle i got from larks is approx 70cms


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 27, 2006)

no probs jeramie, i will post up all the details i have, including my feeding schedule when i get her out later tonight


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 27, 2006)

ok thanks for that T-III 
sorry if i put the x in as well it comes up saying thanks instead of your name dunno why though


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 27, 2006)

Murray Darling Carpet Python 
Morelia Spilota Metcalfei 

SEX:	Female	
DOB:	25/01/2006	
FIRST SHED:	10/02/2006	
LATEST SHED:	???	

FEED DATE	FOOD TYPE	
15/02/2006	Pink Mouse	
9/04/2006	Velvet Mouse	
12/05/2006	Velvet Mouse	
24/05/2006	Pink Mouse	
17/06/2006	Pink Mouse	
2/07/2006	Velvet Mouse	
11/07/2006	Velvet Mouse	
20/07/2006	Pink Rat

LENGTH MEASUREMENTS
27/07/2006 58cms


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 27, 2006)

thankyou for that

any chance other people can post the age of there python and lengths ??

doesnt need to have food info but wont hurt if you add that too


----------

